#ubuntu-tv 2012-04-02
<willcooke> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-04/02/hackers-slam-tv-industry
<kenvandine> that is slick!
#ubuntu-tv 2012-04-04
<neonum6_> hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu tv on a 12.04 beta 2 Ubuntu
<neonum6_> I'm doing the same things written in the ubuntu wiki
<neonum6_> and I can't do a "cmake ."
<neonum6_> it says me: packages unity-core-4.0 and nux-core-1.0 not found
<neonum6_> how can I solve this?
<neonum6_> can anybody help me?
<tgm4883> neonum6_, what instructions did you follow?
<neonum6_> I'm following this istruction: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<neonum6_> "cmake ." is the problem
<neonum6_> Notes in that page says that it was only tested on 11.10...so I have to install 11.10 to test UbuntuTV?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-04-05
<tgm4883> popey, ^^
<popey> tgm4883: ?
<willcooke> happy birthday for yesterday popey
<popey> cheers willcooke ☺
<tgm4883> popey, this still exists
<tgm4883> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<popey> tgm4883: hmm?
#ubuntu-tv 2013-04-03
<dcope> how is it going?
<dcope> any progress been made on ubu tv? i'd love to ditch xbmc
<Pajn> Hello! Anyone here?
#ubuntu-tv 2013-04-04
<dcope> Are there any working installastion instructions?
<dcope> I tried the ppa today and it just ... didn't work.
<mhall119> dcope: best to wait until things are re-organized around Unity Next
<dcope> ah alright
#ubuntu-tv 2014-04-01
<LLKCKfan> Hello
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to hook up a tv to a cable box and get a clear picture? I have it hooked to a vcr/dvd that is not plugged into power and then to the tv. Should I undo the cable to the vcr/dvd player
#ubuntu-tv 2014-04-03
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to hook up a tv to a cable box and get a clear picture? I have it hooked to a vcr/dvd that is not plugged into power and then to the tv. Should
<jhodapp> LLKCKfan, what are the outputs on the cable box?
<tgm4883> jhodapp, he's been asking this in a few channels over the last few days. He says he has to go though the VCR/DVD player. I'd guess coax or RCA
<jhodapp> tgm4883, that was my guess too, but I want to know if the box has other options
<tgm4883> and it suddenly got worse, but refuses to think it's hardware related
<tgm4883> LLKCKfan, FFS man, you should at least give all the details
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> LLKCKfan, I've got a solution, just ditch cable :)
#ubuntu-tv 2020-04-04
<sreekar> hi how to upload files using php in lubuntu
